# Now what's wrong with the fit?



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

You sound like your boots are still too big to be honest, and that you likely have wide feet, and maybe need an orthotic insert.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What type of boa is that? Is the upper and lower section of the boot separated by two different boas?


----------



## Stripedfire (Sep 15, 2020)

neni said:


> What type of boa is that? Is the upper and lower section of the boot separated by two different boas?


Exactly


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

So did the pain go away with just the liner on? 

I've cranked a liner too tight and cut off circulation to my foot before.


----------



## Stripedfire (Sep 15, 2020)

Jimi7 said:


> So did the pain go away with just the liner on?
> 
> I've cranked a liner too tight and cut off circulation to my foot before.


For the most part, but it felt like a shadow of the pain was still there. Like maybe the liner is part of the problem and the outer boot exacerbated it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like almost a perfect fit. Really, the liners will pack out perhaps 1/2+ of a size. Get some aftermarket arch support insoles or your custom orthotics. And take a look at the boot faq sticky...cause I use women's 7.5 32 focus boas and there are pics of mods to the liners. With the pack out you will likely need to add some foam bits to deal with the pack out and to deal with the heel lift due to the pack out.

Another issue of trying in the shop verses riding. In the shop you are mostly standing and walking around verses at the hill riding in an athletic stance will pull your foot back away from the toe box...so don't worry about your toes touching. Also, the pain in your left foot might be due to crushing your instep, compressing your arch and cutting off the blood flow and the nerve that runs on top...so loosen the bottom boa; it doesn't need to be crushing...my lower boas are barely snug and often loose. The cuff is what needs to be tightened down to deal with heel lift and to get performance leverage. But use the inner laces to help keep your heel in the pocket.

Lastly, 32's are painful for the first 3-6 days of riding and then become slippers...but as they pack out you will need to do some mods to get the performance slipper fit. However the good thing is when your boots wear out, just put your old performance fit slippers in your new shells and you will be golden. I'm on my 3rd pair and have 1 good shell and 3 good liners...one being brand new/unused.

edit: Btw imho, heat molding will help a tad, but its better just to wear them instead of heat molding. Even with heat molding there will still be a painful break-in period. However with just wearing them, I think they mold better and last longer...and later, after packing out, you can heat them to poof them back up. But its better to add foam bits.

Good luck,
yer friendly boot fariy


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ...Also, the pain in your left foot might be due to crushing your instep, compressing your arch and cutting off the blood flow and the nerve that runs on top...*so loosen the bottom boa; it doesn't need to be crushing*...my lower boas are barely snug and often loose. The *cuff is what needs to be tightened *down to deal with heel lift and to get performance leverage. But use the inner laces to help keep your heel in the pocket.


This^

And for the liner: I have high arches and lot of troubles with compressing arch by my two pair of 32 boots (XLT and MTB). Dunno if your model also rather fut flat arches. Onecan reduce the pressure on arch by undoing the lower eyelets of the liner laces. Iirc, I left the lowest three out, so there is no pressure at all around the forefoot/arch when I tighten the liner, but only around ankle and upwards to avoid heel lift.

For the shell, only tighten the upper part, leave lower part open.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Try some other brands out. Burtons fit very differently to thirtytwos. 
Thirtytwos are kind of boxy and burtons have intelligent cuts that allow better flex in my opinion and are shaped more like a foot than any of my thirtytwo and ride boots ever were. 

I know all feet are different, mine are very odd lol, but my photon wides are far superior to any boot I owned before so I highly recommend trying on lots of different boots. Imo boots that feel wrong in the shop feel wrong forever.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I’ve had foot pain from over tightening lower zone boa. It’s very easy to do, esp if there is any width issues.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

I used to reconfigure the boa wires to run in different ways, cut liners, all sorts of trickery but none of it really worked. 
Once you tighten a binding strap over a poorly fitting boot all the problems are amplified. 
Try em all lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Idk if you are a relative beginner, but it takes a while for your feet to become accustomed to being so snug and for your muscles in your feet to get conditioned. For quite a few years I used to dread the first few days of each season and now I good to go after 3-4 runs. Also you will eventually develop more efficient technique and skills as the years progress.

edit; if you wear orthotics or already have aftermarket insoles for your hiking boots or runners, bring them with you when you are trying on and fitting boots.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems like the boots simply were not meant for your feet. It really sucks trying to find that perfect boot. You should be glad it happened in the trying on phase because boots can feel great walking around but when used for actual snowboarding they can give the unbearable pain, you think it's just the break in period and spend an entire season suffering.

Try something else instead of cramming a square peg into a round hole.

Can you still return them?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Eventually your just gonna have to go with a boot and wear them 10x to see


----------

